# ir a



## Opera fan

Nunca me esqueço do meu professor de infancia dizer: Quem vai, vai  *a*  algum lado.


----------



## kurumin

Mas é só ler os autores modernos e encarar a realidade: pode se _ir em..._
Não é uma invenção recente, coloquial, mas a herança do latim (o francês e o italiano usam a preposição IN com verbos de movimento, em muitos casos) 



> Em seu "Dicionário Prático de Regência Verbal", Celso Luft faz esta _observação: "No português brasileiro também ocorre ir em, sobretudo na fala, o que pode ser até sobrevivência da língua-mãe (latim *in* *urbem ire*)". Em seguida, Luft dá estes exemplos: "Vou em casa", "Foi no centro (no médico, no cinema etc.)"._


[Pasquale Cipro]


----------



## Outsider

kurumin said:


> Não é uma invenção recente, coloquial, mas a herança do latim (o francês e o italiano usam a preposição IN com verbos de movimento, em muitos casos)


O francês nunca usa "em" (_en_) com "ir" (_aller_).
Mas penso que não entendeu aonde o Opera Fan queria chegar.


----------



## kurumin

Outsider said:


> O francês nunca usa "em" (_en_) com "ir" (_aller_).
> Mas penso que não entendeu aonde o Opera Fan queria chegar.


 

_aller en ville_  ir na cidade
to go to town,  andare in città

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=154383


----------



## edupa

Opera fan said:


> Nunca me esqueço do meu professor de infancia dizer: Quem vai, vai *a* algum lado.


 
Essa argumentação corrobora minha tese sobre "preguiça ou conveniência". Pense por si só.


----------



## Opera fan

Infelizmente desta vez esqueci-me de incluir exemplos. Aqui vão alguns:

Esta noite vou *AO* cinema
Quando fui *AO* quarto fechei a janela
Quando lá cheguei, já ela tinha ido *ÀS* compras.
Fui vê-lo *AO* hospital


----------



## edupa

Opera fan said:


> Infelizmente desta vez esqueci-me de incluir exemplos. Aqui vão alguns:
> 
> Esta noite vou *AO* cinema
> Quando fui *AO* quarto fechei a janela
> Quando lá cheguei, já ela tinha ido *ÀS* compras.
> Fui vê-lo *AO* hospital


 
No Português Brasileiro:

. Para as frases 1, 2 e 4 usa-se 'no' em vez de 'ao', na língua cotidiana. Inclusive para a frase 4, é amplamente preferida na fala cotidiana (por enquanto) a construção "Fui VER ELE no hospital".

. Para a frase 3 (ao menos em São Paulo), só se aceita esta forma (i.e.: ÀS compras).

Abraços!


----------



## Alandria

Gente, até PASQUALE, que é constantemente acusado de purista nem põe mais o dedo no "ir em". Obrigada por colar isso, Kurumin! 

Aliás, há um artigo sobre o "ir em" no ciberdúvidas. Não entendo como podem existir pessoas tão intolerantes que ainda condenam o uso de "IR EM" na fala, que absurdo sem tamanho! Essas pessoas ainda acreditam que a língua funciona com controle prescritivo linguístico.

No *meu dialeto* há uma tendência a usar apenas o "pra" na maioria desses casos citados. Assim fica:

Vou pra Europa. (tempo curto)
Vou ficar/morar na Europa. (tempo longo)


----------



## Outsider

Alandria said:


> Aliás, há um artigo sobre o "ir em" no ciberdúvidas. Não entendo como podem existir pessoas tão puristas que ainda condenam o uso de "IR EM" na fala, que absurdo sem tamanho!!!!!


Bem, acho que é porque não estamos habituados. Aqui, ninguém fala assim. 
Além disso, não me lembro de alguma vez ter lido "ir em" nos escritores clássicos, como Camões. Claro que tudo isto se resume a uma questão de gosto.

Não conhecia essa expressão francesa, *Kurumin*. Vivendo e aprendendo. Mas em todo o caso _geralmente_ o que se diz é _je vais à_ ou _je vais dans_. Se bem que, agora que penso nisso, parece-me que há uma certa semelhança entre a forma como os franceses usam o _aller dans_ e a forma como os brasileiros usam _ir em_...


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> Bem, acho que é porque não estamos habituados. Aqui, ninguém fala assim.
> Além disso, não me lembro de alguma vez ter lido "ir em" nos escritores clássicos, como Camões. Claro que tudo isto se resume a uma questão de gosto.
> 
> Não conhecia essa expressão francesa, *Edupa*. Vivendo e aprendendo. Mas em todo o caso _geralmente_ o que se diz é _je vais à_ ou _je vais dans_.



Eu acho que o ideal é que todos encarem diferenças linguísticas como diferenças linguísticas, não como desvio no uso da língua.

À propósito, quando estive em *São Luís* e em *Belém* as pessoas falavam bastante "ir + a" com naturalidade. É apenas outro registro, não os acho antiquados por isso.

O paulistano quase não usa o pronome "se" com os verbos reflexivos e nem por isso vou condená-los, esse é apenas o jeito deles de falar.

* (ES)* Ela chama Ana... 
Tradução: Ela chama a Ana...
* (SP)* Ela chama Ana... 
Tradução: Ela se chama Ana...
*(ES)* Eu me chamo Ana.
Tradução: Eu me chamo Ana.
*(SP)* Eu chamo Ana.
Tradução: Eu me chamo Ana

Viram que legal? Usos diferentes.


----------



## edupa

Outsider said:


> Bem, acho que é porque não estamos habituados. Aqui, ninguém fala assim.
> Além disso, não me lembro de alguma vez ter lido "ir em" nos escritores clássicos, como Camões. Claro que tudo isto se resume a uma questão de gosto.
> 
> Não conhecia essa expressão francesa, *Edupa*. Vivendo e aprendendo. Mas em todo o caso _geralmente_ o que se diz é _je vais à_ ou _je vais dans_. Se bem que, agora que penso nisso, parece-me que há uma certa semelhança entre a forma como os franceses usam o _aller dans_ e a forma como os brasileiros usam _ir em_...


 

Err...  I think you meant *Kurumim*.My knowledge of French is nil to none.

Abraços


----------



## Outsider

Tem razão, vou corrigir.


----------



## Opera fan

É decerto curiosa a diversidade que existe no português falado em várias regiões do Brasil e como varia do de Portugal. Em Portugal também há diferençãas mas em menor número - o país também é muito mais pequeno! De qualquer modo, inicialmente falava-se da mesma maneira nos dois lados do Atlantico; mesmo agora, séculos depois, bàsicamente as regras gramaticais continuam as mesmas.
No entanto, é evidente que alguns concentram-se demasiado na justificação de frases populares como aceitáveis ou boas, mesmo perfeitas, em detrimento do que se aprende na escola.

No meu entender, não é uma questão de gosto,  preguiça ou conveniência em se usar a lingua como deve ser falada. Também não tenho nada contra o uso de coloquialismos, que também emprego muitas vezes. A diferença está em reconhecer o que é  nada mais que um termo puramente popular.


----------



## edupa

Opera fan said:


> No meu entender, não é uma questão de gosto, preguiça ou conveniência em se usar a lingua como deve ser falada. Também não tenho nada contra o uso de coloquialismos, que também emprego muitas vezes. A diferença está em reconhecer o que é nada mais que um termo puramente popular.


 
É interessante notar como as palavras NADA e POPULAR aparecem relacioandas na sua última frase. Veja como NADA também fica bom nesta frase: "O português NADA mais é do que oriundo do Latim Vulgar." 

Depois de ler tudo isso, me lembrei (sim, ME lembrei) daquela anedota do explorador iniciante. Dizem que durante uma visita a uma determinada ilha para estudar um certo tipo de pássaro encontrado apenas naquela região, o nosso explorador observou que aqueles pássaros voavam rumo ao Norte durante aquela estação -- exatamente o oposto do que dizia o seu livro. Diante da constatação, nosso explorador, consternado, exclamou: "Estes pássaros estão errados. É para o Sul que eles DEVEM voar!"


----------



## Alandria

É interessante a história do português do Brasil, vejam:

http://www.unicamp.br/unicamp/unicamp_hoje/ju/junho2006/ju328pag4-5.html

Vai interessar bastante a *Kurumin* e a *Edupa*. Leiam, é bem legal...

As diferenças dialetais no Brasil têm duas origens (norte-nordeste e centro-sul), origens essas que foram se modificando com o tempo devido às migrações, mas no geral a raíz é a mesma. Sim, a raíz do dialeto fluminense é paulista, PASMEM!!


----------



## Opera fan

Também se diz "me lembrei" em Portugal, se bem que seja em casos diferentes:
"Ainda ontem *me lembrei* de te telefonar"
"Era para te telefonar mas não *me lembrei* mais"
"Quando *me lembrei *já era tarde"

Não percebi aonde quere chegar com o seu primeiro parágrafo.
Quanto ao segundo, é uma piada típica sobre os "portugas", tipicamente seguida duma frase tal como, "A propósito, o meu pai (ou avô, ou tia, ou qualquer outra pessoa de família) também era português". Acertei? Ah! Ah! Ah!


----------



## edupa

Opera fan said:


> Também se diz "me lembrei" em Portugal, se bem que seja em casos diferentes:
> "Ainda ontem *me lembrei* de te telefonar"
> "Era para te telefonar mas não *me lembrei* mais"
> "Quando *me lembrei *já era tarde"
> 
> Não percebi aonde quere chegar com o seu primeiro parágrafo.
> Quanto ao segundo, é uma piada típica sobre os "portugas", tipicamente seguida duma frase tal como, "A propósito, o meu pai (ou avô, ou tia, ou qualquer outra pessoa de família) também era português". Acertei? Ah! Ah! Ah!


 

Enxergamos pouco quando nos consideramos muito. Foi isso que eu quis dizer.

Não é piada de português, não. 

No Brasil, ME LEMBREI é usado ainda que não haja nenhum elemento 'atraindo' o pronome 'me' (como parece ser o caso [vide 'ontem', 'não' e 'quando'] em todos seus exemplos, não?


----------



## asmborges

Acho que o que ele quis dizer é que se os ornitólogos se comportassem como os gramáticos, ao ver uma ave desconhecida a matariam simplesmente porque ela não está catalogada, negando a realidade. Ainda bem que os ornitólogos são mais "flexíveis"....


----------



## YALAK

«Vou na escola;vou no Bairro;vou na cidade;foi no hospital».Em Portugal ou/e no Brasil, há gente que fala desta forma?Pode dizer-se?Ou é gramaticalmente correcto sempre dizer ou escrever:eu vou à escola;eu vou à Benguela;eu vou ao Moxico».Moxico é uma das Províncias do Leste de Angola.


----------



## Vanda

Veja as respostas acima, duma antiga discussão.


----------

